# Ironmag Research MK-2866 On Sale Now!



## chez (Dec 21, 2015)

Product Description

33mg/ml 30ml bottle

((2S)-3-(4-cyanophenoxy)-N-[4-cyano-3-(trifluoromethyl)phenyl]-2-hydroxy-2-methylpropanamide)
MK-2866 also known as “Enobosarm” is an investigational selective androgen receptor modulator (SARM) for treatment of conditions such as muscle wasting and osteoporosis. MK-2866 exerts its anabolic effects on skeletal muscle tissue almost exclusively, and therefore represents a new potential treatment option for a wide spectrum of conditions from age-related muscular atrophy (sarcopenia), AIDS or cancer-related wasting/cachexia, and even an agent to minimize atrophy during recovery periods from serious surgery or similar situations. It is effective in not only maintaining lean body mass (LBM) but actually increases it.

In the study, MK-2866 met the primary endpoint of LBM, measured by a dual energy X-ray absorptiometry (DEXA) scan, by demonstrating statistically significant increases in LBM compared to baseline in both the MK-2866 1 mg and 3 mg treatment cohorts. Specifically, the change from baseline in LBM for the placebo, 1 mg and 3 mg treatment groups was 0.1 kg (p=0.874 compared to baseline), 1.5 kg (p=0.001) and 1.3 kg (p=0.045), respectively, at the end of the 16-week trial.

WARNING: This product, MK-2866 is for research use only. MK-2866 is NOT for human use and can be harmful if ingested into the body. MK-2866 is for research laboratory use only and all MK-2866 dosage amounts for non-human use and only research use must be consulted with by a trained professional. This product is NOT in a sterile solution and is NOT to be injected. MK-2866 should only be handled by licensed, qualified professionals. MK-2866 is not a drug, food, or cosmetic and should not be misbranded, misused or mislabeled as a drug, food or cosmetic. MK-2866 is a research chemical for research purposes.


----------

